

The Laborers Who Keep Dick Pics and Beheadings Out of Your Facebook Feed (2014) - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2014/10/content-moderation?mbid=social_fb

======
dgomez1092
Honesty to the max. In a survival analysis, do you measure the _Confirmation
bias -- > an attenuated base-signal that can be gathered through a lexical
analysis/ over a semantical evaluation average and it's rate change. I would
decide that measuring emotive packets is difficult w/out cadence level
measuring the baseline or determining on a semantic level, what the emotive
packets are based off an _intell library.

